# Do you work when you are sick?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Do you work when you are sick?

Why? Why not?

How do YOU decide when it is time for you (or an employee) need to stay home and take the time to get well?




> "No one can afford to take off work every time they feel a little under the weather. Your team is counting on you to help finish the tasks you’ve got on schedule for the week. On the other hand, there are times when it makes more medical and financial sense to stay home and recover instead of trying to tough it out on the job." *Signs You (or an Employee) Need to Take a Sick Day*


----------



## prichy (Apr 13, 2017)

I usually take leave when I feel numb, low, weak.


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 29, 2016)

It totally depend for whom am i working and how important that id to done.
----------------------------
Austin Roofers


----------



## rooferManchester (Apr 16, 2017)

Can't remember the last time I did!


----------



## sharpadam (Apr 19, 2017)

It all depends on my condition and urgency of task. If the task is urgent and my condition is not that bad then I do work, though there are times where I had to work on urgent tasks despite being not so well.


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

Unless you're just fighting off seasonal allergies or something else minor, this is never a great idea. Professional roofing is something that demands all of your energy, and you need to have a clear head when you're thinking through all of the different challenges that come with any project. You also need to keep your own safety in mind. I think it's important to be as alert and focused as possible whenever you are doing work for a customer.


----------

